# purely for pleasure litters



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

A pink eyed cream as in a chinchillated fawn and very pretty I think.I always keep one chin buck just for surprises like this.He's just under 4 weeks old,going to be a big boy.It has always been my desire to have a lemon coloured mouse,hence the experiments.So far no actual yellow mice though.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

cute buck!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks,as I haven't exhibited much in the last year I've had a bit more time and space to enjoy the mice that I like but are of no use for exhibition.A couple more from today(new batteries in the camera)
due today









and a brindle with a very white coat,not much good for showing but attractive


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tjhe diluted brindle is very pretty. I have doe in my yellow/tri line that has little patches of cream. Yours is gorgeous, such a delicate shade of light yellow. Very yummy!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you,I think we admire the same colours.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Sarah, do you think if you shine a torch up to that naked does belly you'd be able to see babies inside?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Might be able to,they are peculiar to look at when heavily preggars.Had two hairless litters born today,she's the last one to pop.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Are your nakeds kept in your sheds? If so, how do they do through winter? I've always wondered!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i use to have a naked mouse called 'Gollum', he died 

do you have brindle Sarah? thought it didn't exist in the UK? or is this a mock light brindle thing?

sorry for being thick


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Brindle does exist in the uk, I shared some of the first ones with Frank Ansell of Cornwall, very interesting to breed, I seem to remember the English ones have a problem with sex linkage, in that only the females are Brindles, I may be corrected on that !! it was 30 years ago !


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Willow dragon ,yes they are in the shed and I have never experienced any health problems related to cold.They are the same as the others,provide them with the materials and they weave a warm cosy nest.

Shiprat,they are real brindles,I'm not sure why you thought that they are not available in the U.K

i'll be back,bucks and does are born but unlike brindles in the USA,bucks are not viable.They perish at about 10 days old.I have however and with much anticipation of great things to come grown a brindle buck to adult hood.Alas infertile.The does are perfectly strong healthy mice.

shown here with a correctly coloured sibling


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I think i just associated them with the US really and never enquired or found out about UK one's , oh well you learn something new every day.

thanks


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you are just a tease Sarah!
Them brindles are stunning ! really stunning! Infact I think I am going to go have a cry in the corner!

I will be back to have another look when I feel better :shock:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are a totally different type of brindle Matt 

American Brindle is Avy, X-Linked Brindle (Which is what Sarah has) is MoBr.

The males die because of a severe deficiency of copper, because this gene prevents them from synthesising it. There has been tests in labs, where they inject male babies at 16 days old with a copper infusion to prolong life, but, as Sarah says above, the males even at breeding age, don't seem to be fertile.

The MoBr gene is linked to the X cromosome, but because females have two X's... the non attached X compensates for the copper thing, and females are generally very healthy.

As much as it would be easier for this variety to have the occasional male live long enough to sire offspring, it would then create the potential problem of non-viable females too, if they were homozygous and inherited the MoBr gene on both of thier X's

W xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

That brindle mouse is stunning! Such a lovely colour :love1


----------

